# If this isn't a great picture of a dog I don't know what is.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

This I a picture of my princess, Cheyenne. She's getting a little older but don't let her fool ya. she'll still whoop a 4 yr. old.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Yep we compleatly agree (The yellowdog and I) Thats a great pic

+1

Spry


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Western Charm (Sep 8, 2007)

To say that is just way cool would be an understatement.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I never get sick of seeing those seeing eye dogs.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Gotta Love Labs*


----------

